# Agent Orange Exposure/Late Effects Code



## marenp (Jan 20, 2015)

Has anyone coded for agent orange exposure, late effects because of exposure.  What code would I use?  The patient is having multiple arthralgias and headaches and gut issues because of exposure to agent orange during the Vietnam war.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## BenCrocker (Jan 20, 2015)

Agent Orange is made up of two Herbicides (2,4,5-T and 2,4-D) ICD-9 code for this is 989.4 more info found here.

As for late effects or history of exposure, ICD 9 does not have codes other than the one I looked up.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2015)

You need to code the problem first, whatever the late effect is, and then use a 909.1 second for Late effect of toxic effects of nonmedical substances.  Use the 989 code only for the initial encounter for the toxic reaction.


----------

